# 2015 Chevy Cruze My Link Adding Rear Camera



## sally body (Apr 5, 2015)

I have installed the 94556229 TRUNK HARNESS and installed a camera on the rear.
However i don't have the UVC code on a 2015 Cruze and i don't know if that is just a wiring completion to work or the code has to be corrected on the radio. 
All the wiring is from the Drivers 1/4 panel to the back of the radio.
all my connects are in place now.
the connection in the trunk has 14 wires at the main harness in the 1/4 panel which is a extra 5 wires.
.the camera has 6 wires which i believe it shares a ground wire in the trunk harness
Does anyone know where the code lives in the radio and how to program it.
I don't want to pay 200.00 to get it program by the site refereed here.
Can anyone help
Thanks In advance


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Mods, can we move this thread to Gen1 Audio & Electronics?

sally body, that's still an area under exploration. I think it's likely that the "switch" is the 128Kbit flash chip. But we don't know the location of it. At this point I've got three different images - all from radios with the camera. If you can send your image to me, I'll see what's different on yours.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> Mods, can we move this thread to Gen1 Audio & Electronics?



Thread moved to Gen1 Audio & Electronics


----------

